# Judo Gis



## BmillerWarrior (Nov 28, 2017)

I'm about to start Judo and was wondering where I can get a good quality Judo gi? What are some good brands of gis to look into? Also any tips for a Judo newbie from any fellow judokas? Thanks guys!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Nov 28, 2017)

I would bet that whatever judo club you go to will have gi's..it will be easier to get one from there rather than waiting/ordering one online.


----------



## frank raud (Nov 29, 2017)

You can generally order a judo gi through the judo club, often at a discount. Don't worry about a fancy gi until you have been doing judo for a while. Any advice? PRACTICE YOUR BREAKFALLS.


----------



## lklawson (Nov 29, 2017)

BmillerWarrior said:


> I'm about to start Judo and was wondering where I can get a good quality Judo gi? What are some good brands of gis to look into?


Buy it from the judo club or just order whatever you find on Amazon.  If you stick with Judo, you'll wear out more gi's over the years than you realize and you'll find what brand/features you like best.  If you don't stick with Judo then you won't wear out even a cheap gi.  A lot of Chinese or Korean gi's seem to run long on the pants.  Be prepared to hem.  Wash on cold and hang dry.  



> Also any tips for a Judo newbie from any fellow judokas? Thanks guys!


Listen to your instructor and the people working with you.  Be prepared to work hard but spend time making sure that the technique is solid instead of trying to cover up bad technique with brute force.  Get the Kuzushi and Tsukuri before you try for Kake.  If you don't have Kuzushi and Tsukuri, you get caca not Kake.  Give up *EVERY* preconception you had about martial arts and martial artists because it's probably wrong.  Don't believe you know anything even when you think you do.  You'll practice a technique 1,000 times and think you have it perfect and it will still be lacking and you'll still be corrected on it.  Remember that Randori is *NOT* Shiai.  But when you do Shiai, "if it works, it's not wrong."


----------



## BmillerWarrior (Nov 29, 2017)

Thanks guys I really appreciate it!


lklawson said:


> Buy it from the judo club or just order whatever you find on Amazon.  If you stick with Judo, you'll wear out more gi's over the years than you realize and you'll find what brand/features you like best.  If you don't stick with Judo then you won't wear out even a cheap gi.  A lot of Chinese or Korean gi's seem to run long on the pants.  Be prepared to hem.  Wash on cold and hang dry.
> 
> Listen to your instructor and the people working with you.  Be prepared to work hard but spend time making sure that the technique is solid instead of trying to cover up bad technique with brute force.  Get the Kuzushi and Tsukuri before you try for Kake.  If you don't have Kuzushi and Tsukuri, you get caca not Kake.  Give up *EVERY* preconception you had about martial arts and martial artists because it's probably wrong.  Don't believe you know anything even when you think you do.  You'll practice a technique 1,000 times and think you have it perfect and it will still be lacking and you'll still be corrected on it.  Remember that Randori is *NOT* Shiai.  But when you do Shiai, "if it works, it's not wrong."


hanks


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Nov 30, 2017)

BmillerWarrior said:


> I'm about to start Judo and was wondering where I can get a good quality Judo gi? What are some good brands of gis to look into? Also any tips for a Judo newbie from any fellow judokas? Thanks guys!


Your best bet is to see if the school offers or recommends any. I have my preferences, but some schools prefer more uniformity in, well, uniforms.

As for starting out...

Go prepared to have fun.
Put aside everything you already know for the first few classes, except if your spidey-sense tells you things are getting dangerous.
After the first few classes, keep almost everything you know put aside - only bring out what will help you ask good questions.
Be prepared to be sore in good ways. When you get into the live work (especially if the school still does the ground work), you'll learn about some new muscle groups the day after class.
Plan to sweat. Make a point of sweating every class if you can manage it.
Wash your gi after every class, even if you don't think it needs it. After you're sure you want to stay (a couple of months, perhaps), consider getting a second gi to make it easier to keep up. If you plant to attend more than one class in a day, you need another gi in rotation so you can change between classes.
If you get an injury (they happen in any contact training), let it heal before you make it worse.
That's what comes off the top of my head.


----------



## BmillerWarrior (Nov 30, 2017)

Thank you that was very helpful sir.


gpseymour said:


> Your best bet is to see if the school offers or recommends any. I have my preferences, but some schools prefer more uniformity in, well, uniforms.
> 
> As for starting out...
> 
> ...


----------



## lklawson (Nov 30, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> If you get an injury (they happen in any contact training), let it heal before you make it worse.




I went on a mini-rant about this last night when I was teaching.  Lots of people say, "Pain is just weakness leaving the body."  Horsecrap.  Pain is your body telling you that you're injured.  It's up to you to figure out how badly injured and if it's a injury you can continue to train with or if training would make it take longer to heal or, worse, prevent healing and make the injury worse.

Bumps, bruises, strained muscles, and black eyes are one thing.  But there are a lot of very serious injuries.  Many beginners, especially the "try hards," don't know what is a serious injury and what isn't.  If it hurts, talk to your instructor and maybe your doctor.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## BmillerWarrior (Nov 30, 2017)

lklawson said:


> I went on a mini-rant about this last night when I was teaching.  Lots of people say, "Pain is just weakness leaving the body."  Horsecrap.  Pain is your body telling you that you're injured.  It's up to you to figure out how badly injured and if it's a injury you can continue to train with or if training would make it take longer to heal or, worse, prevent healing and make the injury worse.
> 
> Bumps, bruises, strained muscles, and black eyes are one thing.  But there are a lot of very serious injuries.  Many beginners, especially the "try hards," don't know what is a serious injury and what isn't.  If it hurts, talk to your instructor and maybe your doctor.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kirk


----------



## BmillerWarrior (Nov 30, 2017)

I'm going to be training Judo and boxing at the same time separately, although I'm going to be training Judo more times per week than boxing. I'll be on the mats at least three times per week maybe 4. I'll box 1-2 times a week. Boxing and Judo is a terrific combo to train for the price these days. I love it!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Nov 30, 2017)

BmillerWarrior said:


> I'm going to be training Judo and boxing at the same time separately, although I'm going to be training Judo more times per week than boxing. I'll be on the mats at least three times per week maybe 4. I'll box 1-2 times a week. Boxing and Judo is a terrific combo to train for the price these days. I love it!


It's a good choice, especially with your prior boxing experience.


----------

